# 9 x 42 Enco rebuild



## Earl (Feb 22, 2021)

My 8 x 30 grizzly mill was just too small to do barrel fluting.  I have use a friends 9x42 many times to flute my barrels and I was very happy with it's performance.  Another friend's relative succumbed to Covid around Christmas.  I purchased the contents of his garage.  Included was a 9x42 Enco mill.  (1980 vintage)  I got it home last week along with two trailer loads of Machinist tools, materials, power tools, a "new in the box" Kurt II pt600 vise and of course, a lot of junk.  The mill was pretty clean.  I was told that the mill had not been used in at least 15 years, maybe longer.  It is a step pulley machine that seems to be a perfect clone of the Bridgeport J head machine.  The v belt looked a bit worn so I decided to change it.  H&W Machine repair of Fort Wayne Indiana has a great uTube series on completely rebuilding Bridgeport Mills.  Barry (H&W) makes everything look simple.   To change the belt, the motor needs to be removed.  As long as I had the motor off,  I decided to change the bearings in it.  One thing led to another and now I have the whole top half of the head stripped down and cleaned up waiting for the bearings to arrive.  I did manage to find a user and parts manual to download.  It provided me with the metric sizes of all the bearings.  After watching the great videos by H&W, I feel confident that it is doable.  I ordered the spindle bearings under the premise of "no guts, no glory."  The only thing that I am having issues with is the brake shoes.  I see them on Ebay and the H&W website for Bridgeport's but I am unsure if they will fit the Enco mill.    Does anyone know if the Enco 100-1527 is the same as a Bridgeport J head mill?


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Feb 25, 2021)

Looks like you acquired a project and not a mill--but good luck with it anyway.

In general, once you get the bearings out, the bearings themselves will have the markings you need to get new ones.

Where would one go to get brake shoes relined today ??


----------



## Earl Horgeshimer (Feb 25, 2021)

The mill hadn't been run in about 15 years so I thought I'd go through it and see what it needed.  I got carried away.  It has been reduced to a bench full of parts.  A fun project.  The return on investment has been tremendous.  There was almost 70 pounds of brand new carbide end mills.  I sold them for more than I paid for the garage full.  That makes the mill free!  In addition,  I went thru the 150 or so used end mills and gave away any that were not in "like new"  condition.  I have enough to last me the rest of my life.


----------



## Earl (Feb 25, 2021)

Earl Horgeshimer said:


> The mill hadn't been run in about 15 years so I thought I'd go through it and see what it needed.  I got carried away.  It has been reduced to a bench full of parts.  A fun project.  The return on investment has been tremendous.  There was almost 70 pounds of brand new carbide end mills.  I sold them for more than I paid for the garage full.  That makes the mill free!  In addition,  I went thru the 150 or so used end mills and gave away any that were not in "like new"  condition.  I have enough to last me the rest of my life.


I forgot to mention the Brake Shoes.   The older Bridgeport type are fiber.  Those are available from H&W supply.   The newer ones are like miniature car type brake shoes.  Those are available on ebay.  As for getting them re-lined,  I have no idea.  I remember when I was a kid, my dad had an automotive garage.  We used to trade in the old shoes and they would get re-lined.  I think that stopped before the turn of the century.


----------

